# problems getting clockwork on my nexus 7



## robwege (Jul 7, 2011)

So I wanted to unlock and root my nexus 7. I followed the video on android central and I got it unlocked with no problem. I then went to push the clockwork image file and it seemed to go ok, but when i go into clockwork i get a bunch of errors. I have attached a picture of the errors and would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

Got that too. Just clear your cache and you should be good to go.


----------



## robwege (Jul 7, 2011)

n0waybak said:


> Got that too. Just clear your cache and you should be good to go.


just clear the cache in clockwork?


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

CWMR for the Nexus 7 is now available in ROM Manager.


----------



## robwege (Jul 7, 2011)

n0waybak said:


> Yep!


that worked. Thanks!

one more thing now. When i try to get back into clockwork i am not able to, just site on the google logo forever. Any ideas?


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

robwege said:


> that worked. Thanks!
> 
> one more thing now. When i try to get back into clockwork i am not able to, just site on the google logo forever. Any ideas?


Did you rename the .p file?

Edit: typo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

robwege said:


> that worked. Thanks!
> 
> one more thing now. When i try to get back into clockwork i am not able to, just site on the google logo forever. Any ideas?


No problem. And currently you cannot get into the clockwork from bootloader.. Well actually, you are able to get into clockwork from the bootloader if you have your nexus plugged into your computer. However, I cannot say that I've done that personally. You can also enter it by using rom managers "reboot into recovery" option. Thats what I'm doing for the time being.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You can use Goo app to reboot to recovery or open up terminal (download from play store) and hit su > hit enter > reboot recovery (hit enter after that).


----------



## robwege (Jul 7, 2011)

n0waybak said:


> You can use Goo app to reboot to recovery or open up terminal (download from play store) and hit su > hit enter > reboot recovery (hit enter after that).


Thanks for all your help guys.


----------

